# How to create an underline space in Word



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2009)

Making some forms for college and I need to create some fill in the blank spaces. I have Word 2007, looked at some guides online, but none of them seemed to make sense.


----------



## MRCL (May 20, 2009)

"Shift" + "-" = _______ ? Or do you mean something completely different?

Edit: Sorry, forgot that US uses different keyboard layout.

You can try just typing spaces, mark them and underline them with the button where the bold and italic functions are.


----------



## W1zzard (May 20, 2009)

either use repeated _chars or
add a tab where you want the line to end, edit that tab, -> leader -> 4 ____, put a tab and it's filled up


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2009)

Put the cursor where you want the line.  Enable underline.  Hold space until it is as long as you want it.

Lots of ways to do it. 


You could also use Excel or insert a table.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Put the cursor where you want the line.  Enable underline.  Hold space until it is as long as you want it.
> 
> Lots of ways to do it.
> 
> ...



That won't work unless you have a character in front and behind those spaces. But I got it all figured out now


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2009)

Figures that someone from MN would fix the problem and not tell us how he did it 
(Just teasing Kurgan, what did you do?)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2009)

lol, thats great. Just went with MRCL's method, the online guides were a bit like w1zz was saying, but just seems like a bit too much hassle. I haven't used underscore in forever, can't believe I spaces that out. 

Also where you at over there? My gf lived in Wi.


----------

